# Does your rabbit watch tv?



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Art was just sitting on the couch a bit ago watching the cartoon channel....and Anissa hopped up on the couch and watched the show with him. 

Now it is sort of funny because I'd made him hold her earlier while I fed the rabbits as she was pulling on my pant leg and chewing on it to pull me over to where she wanted me to go.....so he held her for a while and talked to her....and she settled down.

Anyway - he says she was watching the whole show and when it was done - she jumped down and hopped away. 

So I'm wondering if other bunnies will watch tv too.

Peg


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 19, 2006)

When I bring my rabbits in to play they love watching TV, here's a piccy of Ruby watchingan old cowboy film


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 19, 2006)

Marbles will hop on the foot stool, snuggle himself between my legs, and watch tv with me.


----------



## Beelzebunny (Feb 19, 2006)

Conker watches TV. He listens to it too - you can see his body language change as the music and the voices change. He will prick up and periscope when it gets scary or edgy and sometimes even thump and then settle down again once the dramatic bit is over.


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 19, 2006)

We put Devon and Amber in a big pen in the family room in the afternoons and on weekends. They like to sit as close to the tv as they can get


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow...this is so neat to know. Well -she watched one episode and then scurried off to the bunny room - a while later I found her gathering up hay. Sure enough....a couple of hours later - 5 beautiful babies were born.

We're wondering if she wanted to watch tv so she'd have a "story" to tell them as she nursed them to sleep....

Peg


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 19, 2006)

Leo does, Lacy is to involved in her running. Toby (cat) watches TV all day long and Angel (cat) will watch it if there are interesting sounds.


----------

